# Dutch Bikes



## PAMNGER (Apr 28, 2009)

Hello All,

We're thinking of taking a trip to Holland to pick up a couple of those comfortable looking dutch bikes to stick on the back of our Kon-Tiki.

Has anybody got any info on where we should go in Holland, or if we need to go to Holland at all?

Thanks,

Pamnger.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Have you seen how much they cost and what they weigh 8O 

tony


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

*Dutch bikes*

Just Google up Dutch Bikes there are several shops around that
specialize in them.... Great bikes


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

The only problem with Dutch bikes is that they are sold in pairs, thats so they can ride side by side when on holiday in France or have you not noticed this.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

And as the Dutch are recognised as being the tallest in europe the bikes are made for long legs.
Try French supermarkets

dave p


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Strange as it may seem Halfords have shops in Belgium (the Flemish bit) and in Holland.

I know of one in a retail park just south of Ostend Airport http://www.halfords.be/ and there is another in 's-Hertogenbosch (aka Den Bosch) 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/'s-Hertogenbosch 
http://www.halfords.nl/

Cost around 300€

http://www.halfords.be/BE/Fiets/Catalog/CategoryProductList.htm?categoryId=26837&subCategoryId=27545


----------



## rupert1 (Feb 13, 2009)

PAMNGER said:


> Hello All,
> 
> We're thinking of taking a trip to Holland to pick up a couple of those comfortable looking dutch bikes to stick on the back of our Kon-Tiki.
> 
> ...


I asked a Dutch couple this last year and they said most towns in Holland have a bike shop where you can pick up good secondhand ones cheaply.
Despite their, to us, old fashion looks nice to ride, I had a go on one. For flat riding excellent and was surprised to see they had lots of gears with modern changers.


----------



## emmbeedee (Oct 31, 2008)

In answer to Stanner, quite right, but only the name's the same. The (UK) Halfords sold the european ones some years ago.


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

Be aware that if you buy a Dutch bike you will need to wash it twice a day. :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

www.capitalcycles.co.uk

Just google ... sit up and beg cycles.

Dave P


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

emmbeedee said:


> In answer to Stanner, quite right, but only the name's the same. The (UK) Halfords sold the european ones some years ago.


They look the same and sell the same sort of stuff in the same sort of way, so surely who actually owns them doesn't really matter to the poor old customer - if it isn't one bunch of shareholders, it's another.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bikes*

You can get an Electric one, Juicy Dutch Bikes

Or there is a very good bike shop near Camping Klein Vink Drive to the town of Arcen where you will find a large family run bike shop.

Camping Klein Vink

Trev


----------



## spence (May 25, 2008)

Bought a "Top Bike" from Carrefour. I think it's there own make. Only cost 140 Euro at Cite Euope last month. Came with lights and basket!.

I would get a new saddle if I were you!!

Search for top bike 300 on google images.

Great value for a dutch looking bike.

Spence


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, i am on the second stop on a tour around holland and each town that we have stopped at has numerous cycle stores as you would expect. The range is enourmous and they look so compfortable.
As someone else has mentioned there are quite a few Halford stores but an independant dealer would probably be better.
I didnt see many second hand bikes for sale. probably because they are so well made they are handed down through the family. :wink:


----------



## tombo5609 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, i am on the second stop on a tour around holland and each town that we have stopped at has numerous cycle stores as you would expect. The range is enourmous and they look so compfortable.
As someone else has mentioned there are quite a few Halford stores but an independant dealer would probably be better.
I didnt see many second hand bikes for sale. probably because they are so well made they are handed down through the family. :wink:


----------



## PAMNGER (Apr 28, 2009)

Thanks all for your replies.

I have now ordered two from Capitalcycles.co.uk as Dave P suggested.
They look comfortable and light. The price seems good too; especially if you take the cost of travel to Holland into the calculation.

Thanks again all.

Now I need to buy a cycle rack!


----------

